

1.15 gigapixel royal wedding picture - aj700
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13200114

======
JCB_K
I love searching in pics like this.

A few sliced bodies:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2819425/Sliced.jpg>

And, more interesting, a few seemingly undercover agents:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2819425/agents.jpg>

------
yid
FINALLY! I can stare at my screen at say "zoom and enhance B4" and have a face
pop up.

------
aj700
I think the cops have white gloves in case they need to corrall people by
pushing them, if there had been any crown trouble. I don't think it is part of
police Dress Uniform.

